# Zeichen verschieben



## importswing (9. November 2009)

hallo an alle
hätte wieder eine frage
ich suche eine möglichkeit, die zeichen in einem string an eine andere position zu verschieben

z.B. string: "hallo"
dann das h an die 4. stelle --> "allho"
(oder so in der richtung)

wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

danke euch allen
lg


----------



## Jellysheep (9. November 2009)

Zum Beispiel so:

```
String shift(String s, int pos1, int pos2){
    if(pos2>=pos1){
        return s.substring(0, pos1)+s.substring(pos1+1, pos2+1)+s.charAt(pos1)+s.substring(pos2+1, s.length());
    }else return s;
}
```
Das setzt den pos1-ten Buchstaben hinter den pos2-ten Buchstaben.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. November 2009)

Moin,

ich verstehe zwar nicht, was Du vorhast,
aber ich denke mal, dass Dir die Methode _String_._*replace()*_; weiterhilft!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

